
Which Interventions Can Be Paid For: The Explanatory Power of “Prasad’s Law” - taxicabjesus
https://hcrenewal.blogspot.com/2019/12/which-interventions-can-be-paid-for.html
======
taxicabjesus
The title for this submission is taken from the bottom of the post itself. The
original title is "Which Interventions Can Be Paid For: The Explanatory Power
of Prasad’s Law'", which doesn't seem to adequately convey that the blog post
is about health care interventions, and how US healthcare happily pays for
marginally-effective interventions (ex: chemotherapy) before providing things
that people actually need (home assistance, meal delivery, rides, etc).

This blog makes points that seem to get to the heart of my own observations of
the United States' health system problems. Some months ago I responded here to
say "IMHO, health care in the United States is used as a job project, to
provide jobs for all the people who used to build stuff" [1].

I think 'wealth transfer' is a better explanation than 'job project' to
explain why the US health system is dysfunctional.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20313720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20313720)

~~~
mxcrossb
Ironically, the submitted title was so “clickbait”y that I didn’t follow the
link. But after reading your comment, my interest was peaked and I found it
enjoyable

~~~
trevyn
WordBot: _Did you mean: “piqued”?_

------
spdmn
I read this like, "Obviously, that's how it's designed." The title does not
shock me as a revelation like it's meant to but rather a fact. A rather
obvious one to everyone but those who perpetuate the fallacy.

~~~
_bxg1
It's obvious to those who perpetuate it too, they just see this fact as a
feature, not a bug

~~~
spdmn
That's true. I digress. It's evidently more obvious to those who perpetuate it
and designed it as such.

------
spdmn
I read this like, "duh, no shit."

